# New Car ideas



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok so I have had the Sq5 for 4 years now !!! :doublesho 

Looking to replace it was thinking I would go new Sq5 but turns out its petrol only so kind of put me off as I was thinking it would be a diesel like the current version - 

So now not sure whether petrol or diesel ? 

Looked at the Macan (diesel) but not convinced - FPace Apr is silly from Jag !

Then started looking back at S3/Rs3 thought may go back to the smaller hatch again 

Just cant make up my mind - throw me some ideas....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Diesel engines will eventually all be phased out buy all major car makers meaning there will only be petrol and hybrid, so owning diesel could effect resale values, mind you it's gonna be a few years away yet, how about BMW's X1?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is a Tesla Model X out of the price bracket?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Is a Tesla Model X out of the price bracket?


No sold on the Tesla tbh ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Diesel engines will eventually all be phased out but all major car makers meaning there will only be petrol and hybrid, so owning diesel could effect resale values, mind you it's gonna be a few years away yet, how about BMW's X1?
> 
> View attachment 50180


Don't like the X1 bud


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

get a fully kitted out defender if you want a 4x4. spot lights, bull bars, winch (why not), big tyres..
you never know when the zombie apocalypse is coming


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Volvo XC90?

Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Not everyone's cup of tea but I tested an X4 30d and really liked it, just got a better deal on my saloon so went with that.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rowan83 said:


> Volvo XC90?
> 
> Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio?


Quadrifoglio quite like that


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea but I tested an X4 30d and really liked it, just got a better deal on my saloon so went with that.


My Dad got one of these and they are quite cool think I prefer the Merc that similar


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have you looked at the Alfa Romeo Stelvio Bill? They are going on sale later this year with both diesel and petrol lumps. Stunning looking car as expected and the standard 2.0L petrol has something like 280 bhp and a 0-62 time of 5.6s so plenty quick enough. Been trying to talk my dad into one! 

Always the Stelvio QV with the same 3.9s to 62


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Diesel engines will eventually all be phased out but all major car makers meaning there will only be petrol and hybrid, so owning diesel could effect resale values, mind you it's gonna be a few years away yet, how about BMW's X1?


I would recommend against the X1, had one for 9 weeks and we are trading in already. Really not special to drive at all. Real shame.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RS4 Avant if you need the space or RS4 Saloon if you don't. 

Have some fun Bill! :driver:

Alan W

EDIT: The tide is turning against diesels these days and I wouldn't be investing £50k+ in one if it was me.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Why dont you like the F-Pace Bill ??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Diesel engines will eventually all be phased out but all major car makers meaning there will only be petrol and hybrid, so owning diesel could effect resale values, mind you it's gonna be a few years away yet, how about BMW's X1?
> 
> View attachment 50180


I agree with SB. Maybe not the X1 bit though.:lol:

Personally I wouldn't be spending a lot of money on diesel car now. Confidence must already be lowering with all the bad press. In a few years time people will avoid diesel due to all the charges being added and restrictions causing values to slump.

The only way to consider buying a diesel now is on a PCP or lease. That way you'll know worst case scenario. I wouldn't risk buying one outright.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

The GLC coupe is nice!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> Why dont you like the F-Pace Bill ??


I do like it- but I don't like the finance deals !!! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Don't like the X1 bud


Fair enough Whizzer.


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

Some great deals on x3 at the moment and they are diesel. Picking up a new 35d this weekend and got 9k off list price.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.parkers.co.uk/audi/q5/rivals/ How about these then Whizzer, some more for you to ponder over. all dependent on your fiances of course. Or even a Porsche Macan.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The new Volvo XC60? http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volvo/...v-revealed-at-geneva-specs-pictures-and-video


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> I do like it- but I don't like the finance deals !!! :thumb:


I financed the Cooper S using a bank rather than Mini themselves as they charge over 10% on the interest rate!

Alternative finance?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Small hatchback you say? 308GTi 270 :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

SQ7.... Go Big or Go Home as they say.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

New Type R
Why not get something fun!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

But in the real world something like this will be about as close to the SQ5

http://www.fleetprices.co.uk/personal-lease-cars/bmw/x3-4x4/x3-diesel-estate-xdrive35d-m-sport-5dr-step-auto-155953388

Cheap for what it is:

£560.42 incl VAT monthly rentals
£1681.27 deposit

X3 Diesel Estate xDrive35d M Sport 5dr Step Auto

Top Speed:152 mph
Fuel Economy Combined:47.1 mpg
Brake Horse Power:313 bhp
0-62 mph:5.3 secs

Cheaper than the Kids Nursery Fees..... you can't say no.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Mk3 Focus RS, Practical and so much fun to drive


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I financed the Cooper S using a bank rather than Mini themselves as they charge over 10% on the interest rate!
> 
> Alternative finance?


I would go for alternative finance if thats the only thing stopping you :thumb:, someone at work was looking at financing a new car through a dealer and he got a better deal from his own bank.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

3% from bank, 10% from Mini dealer.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Range Rover Velar?????!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps got me thinking- Have sorted the Other Halfs so that's good - and Im now thinking back to Petrol is the way forward


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Who says diesals are being fazed out by the way?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

graham1970 said:


> Who says diesals are being fazed out by the way?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Pretty much the whole industry. VW will not have diesrls below 2 litres in a couple of years citing cost and emissions as the reason, Renault are no longer developing new diesel engines.

Diesels dominance in the market is a peculiarly European thing due to taxation policies and its changing


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Why then have JLR for instance, started making their own,with all the relevant costs in development,tooling etc if diesal engines are to be fazed out?! Confused lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

graham1970 said:


> Why then have JLR for instance, started making their own,with all the relevant costs in development,tooling etc if diesal engines are to be fazed out?! Confused lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Development on the Ingenium started about 6 years ago - long before the tide started to turn.

VW was just about to launch a new 1.5 TDi for use in the range - they canned it two months ago - all tooled up, developed, ready to go but they have decided it does not make economic sense any more

It will take decades for diesel in cars to disappear but already most manufacturers have dramatically scaled back or ceased new diesel engine development


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

graham1970 said:


> Why then have JLR for instance, started making their own,with all the relevant costs in development,tooling etc if diesal engines are to be fazed out?! Confused lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Because they are usually so far behind the curve its natural for them to develop things out of date lol.

Just look at the sat nav/ touch screen systems in the cars from only 1 year ago... its like the VAG stuff of 8 years ago.

This reflects in their sales. At one point there were more on the waiting list for a Porsche Macan than Jaguar sold (all models) all year.


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

The taxation on them will be changing as a result of total emissions, not simply based on CO output as has been the case. Diesels have effectively been enticed due to producing less CO2 compared to equivalent petrol models.
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-ne...emissions-standards-what-do-they-mean-for-you


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Because they are usually so far behind the curve its natural for them to develop things out of date lol.
> 
> Just look at the sat nav/ touch screen systems in the cars from only 1 year ago... its like the VAG stuff of 8 years ago.
> 
> This reflects in their sales. At one point there were more on the waiting list for a Porsche Macan than Jaguar sold (all models) all year.


Some stuff they have is pretty futuristic though. Sonar systems and under body cameras for off roading. Some of the best 4wd systems on the planet. The heads up sat nav is pretty cool.

I think in the past few years they have caught up and even overtaken most of the market on gizmos.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

The JLR satnav systems are supplied by bosch.
From what I've read and the figures I've seen its not the euro 6 engine that's the problem...harmfull emissions are on a par with petrol engines.
http://www.jaguar.co.uk/about-jaguar/ingenium-engine.html

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

graham1970 said:


> The JLR satnav systems are supplied by bosch.
> From what I've read and the figures I've seen its not the euro 6 engine that's the problem...harmfull emissions are on a par with petrol engines.
> http://www.jaguar.co.uk/about-jaguar/ingenium-engine.html
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


The hardware is supplied by Bosch but the software is by JLR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

The software is by Walt Disney...I have a 2015 XE 😵





Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul7189 said:


> Some stuff they have is pretty futuristic though. Sonar systems and under body cameras for off roading. Some of the best 4wd systems on the planet. The heads up sat nav is pretty cool.
> 
> I think in the past few years they have caught up and even overtaken most of the market on gizmos.


I think this quote sums up where they are going wrong...

"Sonar systems and under body cameras for off roading. Some of the best 4wd systems on the planet"

99.99% of their cars are used on-road only and in reality should be 2WD 99.99% of the time.

Sonar for Wading...c'mon

They were advertising a remote heater the other day like it was new technology.... Its been available on vehicles for decades... just ask any VW Camper owner or Boat owner. Yes Jag have an app for it but the principle is just the same, you make a call it turns it on or off for a certain time period.

JLR are good a marketing.

Head up Sat/Nav...BMW etc had this on cars over 10 years ago?

But another good 4x4 to look at for Whizzer if going petrol route would be the F-Pace S, 375bhp for £51K which compared to LandRover products looks a bargain.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

The f pace is a JLR. Slating them then recommending them in the same post is a bit hypocritical.

And a Range Rover is a car that was made to travel the world in style. They are sticking to their history developing these cars that can actually do what they are designed for unlike the equivalent BMW options that get stuck on a wet field. If you want a 4x4 you either want it for posing or for a purpose. It's not the company that's the issue it's the people who buy massive 4x4s as a status symbol. If I could afford a Range Rover I would at least try to use it for its intended purpose!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul7189 said:


> The f pace is a JLR. Slating them then recommending them in the same post is a bit hypocritical.
> 
> And a Range Rover is a car that was made to travel the world in style. They are sticking to their history developing these cars that can actually do what they are designed for unlike the equivalent BMW options that get stuck on a wet field. If you want a 4x4 you either want it for posing or for a purpose. It's not the company that's the issue it's the people who buy massive 4x4s as a status symbol. If I could afford a Range Rover I would at least try to use it for its intended purpose!


I originally quoted they were behind the curve on Vehicle development (diesel engines mainly) and lack of Hybrid powertrains etc.

The other tech as stated is just Marketing hype..... Head Up Sat Nav, Sonar, Remote Heating.... its all old tech and behind the curve just marketed well. So I stand by all previous... They are great at Marketing.

Just behind the curve with regards to powertrains and tech that actually changes how we use cars (hybrids etc etc.)

I didn't say i don't like their cars/vehicles and that's why I suggested The F-Pace S (a Jaguar Product against the pricing of a LandRover product).... Its a great car at that price point.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Whizzer what car did you end up getting?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I reckon Macan Diesel


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Paul04 said:


> Whizzer what car did you end up getting?





robertdon777 said:


> I reckon Macan Diesel


I do like the Macans -

I haven't changed yet the Current Sq5 ( diesel version) is a really good car and I am finding it very difficult to get something to fufill the change

Maybe petrol Sq5


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think the petrol version would be that much more expensive on the Fuel.

Unless you are doing above 15K per year?

Diesel about 35mpg average? Petrol about 27mpg? (about £450 per year on 12K mileage) = £37.50 a month


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> I don't think the petrol version would be that much more expensive on the Fuel.
> 
> Unless you are doing above 15K per year?
> 
> Diesel about 35mpg average? Petrol about 27mpg? (about £450 per year on 12K mileage) = £37.50 a month


That's my thinking as well found a pretty decent spec one as well although doesn't have advance key which I do like


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the new A45 merc will be worth looking out for and also the A35, all said and done the S3 hatch is a cracking car IMHO up there with some of the best Audi's there has been, and I'm just not into Audi's apart for box arch quattros and older RS4 that is and chuck in a V10+ R8 for good measure


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The SQ5 will shortly be available with a diesel engine again


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

andy665 said:


> The SQ5 will shortly be available with a diesel engine again


They keep saying that but wont say when ....:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I-Pace?

Might be waiting a little while!

https://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-ran...o3G87GIQuE-yTM0F2x8l3XSLIHlirtuoaAtwCEALw_wcB


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I-Pace?
> 
> Might be waiting a little while!
> 
> https://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-ran...o3G87GIQuE-yTM0F2x8l3XSLIHlirtuoaAtwCEALw_wcB


Tbh I keep looking at the Fpace/ Epace etc but I hate the heated windscreens in them - just don't like the fuzzy lines I am sure the Ipace will share the same


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

posted on the PCP thread

These Leons are hard to see past. New ones come with Active Screens too which is a nice feature.

Nice big load space, obviously not the quality of the Audi interior but the facelift isn't bad at all.

Soooo Cheap: http://www.seatwarrington.co.uk/newcars/details/seat/leon-sport-tourer/20-tsi-cupra-300-5dr/17258


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Tbh I keep looking at the Fpace/ Epace etc but I hate the heated windscreens in them - just don't like the fuzzy lines I am sure the Ipace will share the same


Did you have a look at the E-pace? Any good?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Paul04 said:


> Did you have a look at the E-pace? Any good?


Yes had one on test drive over 24hours - Its a nice car but for me just didn't feel special enough ( inside felt cheap in all honesty)

Good size imo 
Cant remember what engine it was but drove ok , nippy 
Hated the heated screen at night
Felt cheap inside
(I specced one up and by the time I had added everything it was EXPENSIVE - I think if you go run of the mill . average spec then they would be an ok buy)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> posted on the PCP thread
> 
> These Leons are hard to see past. New ones come with Active Screens too which is a nice feature.
> 
> ...


That looks a good deal !


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes had one on test drive over 24hours - Its a nice car but for me just didn't feel special enough ( inside felt cheap in all honesty)
> 
> Good size imo
> Cant remember what engine it was but drove ok , nippy
> ...


 Due for a change at the end of the year and the wife mentioned an E-Pace. Thanks for your input :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Tbh I keep looking at the Fpace/ Epace etc but I hate the heated windscreens in them - just don't like the fuzzy lines I am sure the Ipace will share the same


It's an electric car so you don't need one, you just tell the car to preheat from your phone and everything is nice and toasty for when you get in and defrosted.

I've not scraped my Leafs windscreen down once in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> It's an electric car so you don't need one, you just tell the car to preheat from your phone and everything is nice and toasty for when you get in and defrosted.
> 
> I've not scraped my Leafs windscreen down once in the last 2-3 years.


That's the issue the screen comes pre installed though its a jag / landrover thing


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

What about the new G01 BMW X3? 
Their range of petrol engines include the Xdrive 30i (249 [email protected]) or the M40i (355 [email protected]–6500..
Size-wise, it should be along the lines of the SQ5/Macan..
If you'd fancy something bigger, the new X5 should come out in 2018..you'd get a good deal on the pre-facelift model...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Id probably just go with an SQ5 - its petrol yes but the engine is much more characterful than the diesel. 

There's a reason they went petrol.....


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Lexus!! Fudge the SQ5 or BMW SUV ilk, they are boring.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Doesn't look like it has been mentioned yet - I've just got a Mercedes GLC and loooooove it (didn't go for the AMG line though as it ruins the ride...unless you option air suspension, but it's still not great).

It's subjective of course - mine has the Premium Plus Pack (includes the uprated sound system and the pano roof) and the Driver Support Pack (Blind Spot, active steering, adaptive cruise), the Active LED headlights.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

You know you want the Cupra :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mother-Goose said:


> Doesn't look like it has been mentioned yet - I've just got a Mercedes GLC and loooooove it (didn't go for the AMG line though as it ruins the ride...unless you option air suspension, but it's still not great).
> 
> It's subjective of course - mine has the Premium Plus Pack (includes the uprated sound system and the pano roof) and the Driver Support Pack (Blind Spot, active steering, adaptive cruise), the Active LED headlights.


Yep took a GLC coupe out ( amg ) was ok just MPG was awful


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> That's the issue the screen comes pre installed though its a jag / landrover thing


The screen isn't heated though, it's the cabin that's heated using the cars normal blowers etc. No heated screen = no problem!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

How about another German similar in size?

BMW X3 M40i

http://www.evo.co.uk/bmw/x3/20153/bmw-x3-m40i-review-bmw-s-latest-performance-suv

It boasts the same engine B58 engine found in most of the BMW range these days. It's a great mix of performance, noise and it can be (fairly) decent economy when taking it easy.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> The screen isn't heated though, it's the cabin that's heated using the cars normal blowers etc. No heated screen = no problem!


How do you know the Ipace wont come with a Heated screen I Cant find anything about that and pretty much every other in the range has the heated screen elements in it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't at the mo but preheat renders it useless so hopefully they won't have as standard.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rojer386 said:


> How about another German similar in size?
> 
> BMW X3 M40i
> 
> ...


Great choice and a cracking engine! 

Alan W


----------

